# How many eggs did you have fertilise????



## jan33piglet (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi

I had egg collection yesterday and got 17 eggs, found out this morning that 6 fertilised, it would be really reassuring to hear how many eggs you had collected and out if those how many fertilised? 

Out of the whole journey so far I am finding this part really hard, so would be grateful to hear your stories. 

Thank you so much xxx


----------



## taylorlisa (Sep 11, 2011)

i only had three collected and two fertilised. i am hoping for more this time round. its not about quantity but quality

good luck


----------



## jan33piglet (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for your reply, good luck to you xxx


----------



## MJ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi, 
The two cycles that I had that got to EC and ET, I had 5 and 2 fertilised both times.
Good luck
MJ1 xx


----------



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

Mine isnt a great story sorry,

first tx - 16 eggs and 1 fertilised
second tx - 8 eggs and zero fertilisation 

6 is fab and I   they are all top grade


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Jan,

I just wanted to add, that sometimes when you have a lot of eggs, more of them are inmature or a poorer quality. I had 9 eggs and 8 fertilised.

Good luck to you and I am a believer in quality over quantity.

Stacey
x


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

I had 11 eggs outta my right ovary (couldn't get near my left ovary durin EC) and 7 fertilised,2 transferred and none frozen,was first attempt and got bfp  I'm now 34wks with a little girl!!

Good luck 


Jenna xx


----------



## jan33piglet (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for your responses it does seem quality is better than quantity. good luck to you all and congrats on your bfp xxxx


----------



## sarah00001 (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi
I had 8 eggs collected, 5 fertilised but only two were still growing by day 3 so had a day three transfer of one of them. Am now 37 weeks pregnant so would have to agree quality not quantity
Good luck
Sarah x


----------



## GM99 (Sep 23, 2010)

I had egg transfer yesterday - t/ferred 2
They collected 5 on tues, 4 fertilized overnight, the 5th one didnt make it.... 
By yesterday only 2 were suitable for t/fer... am hoping its quality over quantity.


----------



## jan33piglet (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi gm99 I had transfer yesterday too, had 2x4 cells put back in, how about you? Xxxx


----------



## GM99 (Sep 23, 2010)

jan, i had 1x4cell & 1x8cell


----------



## Mrs_F (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi all. I just had egg collection yesterday (Monday) and they retrieved 8 eggs. Overnight 3 have fertilised, and we're scheduled for embryo transfer tomorrow (weds). Hoping and praying that they are strong and healthy. X


----------



## Lorna1547 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi everyone

Hope you are all well?

I only had 3 eggs collected, but all 3 fertilised.  

I had a day 2 transfer of 2 x 4/5 cell embies (there was an abnormality with the third embie).  I am now 25wks pregnant with twins     .  Def quality over quantity.

Good luck to everyone. xxx


----------



## jan33piglet (Aug 16, 2011)

Good luck mrsf and congrats Lorna, that is amazing!!  

I guess they don't call it the 2ww for nothing


----------



## Lorna1547 (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks hon.

I know, the   is the hardest part, but you will get there.

If you have any questions, just ask, and good luck sweetie. xxxx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Aww congrats lorna  I'm sure ur over the moon  I'm almost 35wks with a little girl,still seems so unreal!!

Jenna xx


----------



## Lorna1547 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi Jenna

Congrats hon.  I feel about 35 weeks pregnant (my belly is fit to pop  ).  We are over the moon though and can't wait to meet the little ones.

All the best to you. xxx


----------



## ndb (Oct 7, 2008)

thank you all for really putting my mind at rest....in my first cycle i had 2 eggs with only 1 fertilising -BFN then this time around despite great scans showing 16+ folls, only had 5 eggs, was bitterly disappointed as on highest dose but 4 have fertilised. I was beginning to feel at a massive disadvantage but great to hear 5 eggs is not so bad and i am definitely hoping for quality over quantity as embryos go back on Thursday.  Fighting with Dr to put back two, he wants only one....what are your thoughts on this?

I am 35 - 36 next month - 2nd cycle, been TTC for 5 years


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey hun

I would def go for 2 just as long as u keep it in ur head that it could end up bein a multiply pregnancy!I'm 25(was 24 time of ET) and they put 2 back for me but that was their decision not mine but I'm so glad they did cos I'm now almost 35wks with a little girl!!

Hope all goes well for u pet!!

Jenna xx


----------

